# Leasing Trail Horse



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

- A carefully drafted contract, outlining each party's rights and responsibilities, covering as many what-ifs as possible
- A horse that is compatible with your skills and riding style

That's all I ever had, never had a problem (with the horse).

And please, do not think of enjoying your own _horse_ (singular) on your property. They are herd animals. Think about whether you can give any horse you own living conditions which allow it to thrive, and put your convenience secondary. There are 168 hours in the week, of which the horse will sleep about 28, if that. Of those 140 waking hours, you'll spend maybe 2-5 interacting with the horse. During the remaining time, the horse will long for the safety of a herd, space to move (ability to move means safety), and social interaction with members of its own species.

I rode a Percheron on the trail a few times - that canter is something else...like riding a cruise ship on land! (Turns like one, too!)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A good, steady trail horse is a great introduction to horses. 

Are you considering leasing one that has been rented out to people? Or a horses ridden exclusively on trails? 

Either way, if it has a calm demeanor and was taught good manners you will probably enjoy it. I recommend those traits as being as important as soundness. 

Please be sure to get a contract in writing. I understand there are downloads available online. 

How exciting. Let us know when you get one to lease.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Out of curiosity, why is your heart set on a Percheron specifically?

Not bashing the idea at all -- we all have dreams and ideas of what we'd like -- but that seems oddly specific, and isn't usually on the short list of people's "dream" riding horse, so I'm wondering what the story is!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What part of the US are you in? It would be helpful to know which way to point.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, let us know what part of the country you are in and maybe someone can point you to a specific place to look to lease. The place where we used to ride would lease a horse to you that you could ride on their property. I think they only did a full lease (you're probably aware of the difference between full and half leases). Based on what I've read in other people's posts, it seems like there are a lot of places like that around.

I don't know how much experience you have riding, but this place I mentioned, for instance, mostly did guided trail rides, and that might be where you want to start. Then as you progressed you could start going out on your own.

I agree to get everything in writing.


----------



## Veronica21 (Feb 28, 2019)

*leasing for the first time*

thanks for the advice. Look like you are in Tx. Too bad, I'm on the east coast. But will get it all in writing.

thanks again for the advice.

PercheRon


----------



## Veronica21 (Feb 28, 2019)

boots said:


> A good, steady trail horse is a great introduction to horses.
> 
> Are you considering leasing one that has been rented out to people? Or a horses ridden exclusively on trails?
> 
> ...


Hello Boots,

I will certainly get a contract. I did go back to the place where I have been trail riding for the past 2 yrs. once per month. I had a couple 8 week lessons and a long history of leisure riding. So taking your advice to get a trail riding horse that is calm. 

I made an offer to lease and now I'm waiting to find a good vet. I'm nervous, will I have enough time on weekends? What if the horse doesn't connect with me? How will I know? I have so many questions?

I'm excitedly nervous. I enjoy riding whenever I'm on a horse and never get tired of learning about horses behavior. Should be a great opportunity to learn more about loving horses.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica21 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello All,

I opted to purchase via down payments on a "trail riding" horse from the stable where I ride. The owner first offered one from the current herd but stated that he would rather wait until spring herds come in. They have better horses. Therefore, I must wait until April, a couple of weeks. I am searching on line for owner and have a couple friends planing to send a vet with me when I have a horse to purchase.

That's all for now. Just waiting to see what I get. In the mean time I will be saving my pennies for a herd with a couple of Percherons.

Ready to ride the Big Percheron someday.

Veronica


----------

